# Wanting to foster, in sheffield



## susannesatur (Nov 15, 2008)

1 What animals have you had before? Dogs, cats, rabbits, guinnea pigs, hamsters, girbils, birds, snake, tortoise, horse, fish.....

2 How many and what sort of animals have you got now? 2 Kittens 5 months, Boy spayed, girl not yet neutered both vaccinated, rabbit, guinnea pig, hamster


3 What sort of house do you live in? Large end terrace with medium sized private garden, live on quiet road

4 Is secure outdoor space available? Yes for dogs


5 How many people live there? How many children and what ages? Me and my partner

6 How long every day would the animals be left alone (working etc)? from 0 - 3 hrs, me and my partner dont work same shifts as i am a PA and he is a Chef

7 Is your home owned, rented or council-let? owned


8 Do you currently have a vet? Where is it? Hunters Bar Vets

9 Have you researched the cost of veterinary treatments? had many pets for many years so have a good idea

10 What provision would you make if this animal were to be sick at the weekend or during your work time? wouldnt be a prob as me and my partner work opposite shifts. if for some reason we do rarely, our retired neighbour comes in throughout the day

11 Do you know how much pet insurance costs and are you planning on getting it? yep iv got it with tesco for current pets

12 Do you believe in neutering/spaying and vaccinating animals as a precautionary health measure? yes

13 Have you budgeted to afford routine things like flea treatment and wormer? yes

14 What arrangements do you make for your pets when you go away on holiday? my parents own the cattery Kool 4 Kats in derbyshire so cats can stay there for free and neighbour looks after rabbit and guinnea pig etc.... or if shes not available iv used critter sitter in walkley

15 Do you plan on getting this animal microchipped, if I have not already done so? when the kittens are big enough to go outside then yes... girl is still very small for her age..


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try your local rescues I am sure they are crying out for foster carers


----------

